# X non parte

## kar

Salve a tutti.

Ho finito di installare gentoo (seguendo la relativa guida)

Ora (continuando a segure la relativa guida) sto cercando di far partire X.

Ma quando lancio startx ottengo:

```
miamacchina linux # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.6338

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux miamacchina 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Sun Aug 29 23:46:51 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 30 August 2010  10:55:47AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug 30 13:46:49 2010

(==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)

(EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

giving up.

xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.

```

il mio file  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  e' cosi' composto:

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 i686

Current Operating System: Linux miamacchina 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Sun Aug 29 23:46:51 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 30 August 2010  10:55:47AM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug 30 13:46:49 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e4920

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0326:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nouveau Device 0"

                Driver  "nouveau"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nouveau Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default nouveau Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

                Driver  "nv"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

                Driver  "vesa"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

                Driver  "fbdev"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "ServerLayout"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"

                Screen  "Builtin Default nouveau Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

        EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nouveau Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nouveau Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nouveau Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (3)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

        Using the default mouse configuration.

(==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

        Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

(II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

(EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

(II) UnloadModule: "nv"

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

(II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

(EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

(II) UnloadModule: "nv"

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module kbd

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Ho effettuato un emerge nvidia-drivers

Ma non so proprio che fare !!

Potresti darmi una mano ?

Grazie

----------

## ago

devi in qualche modo dire ad xorg di usarer nvidia e non altri come nv o nouveau, quindi dovresti creare un piccolo xorg.conf cosi composto:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier "Configured Video Device"

        Driver "nvidia"

EndSection
```

P.S. da altrei errori si evince che ci sono errori anche su mouse e tastiera...dai uno sguardo più approfondito alla guida  :Wink: 

----------

## jezet

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. da altrei errori si evince che ci sono errori anche su mouse e tastiera...dai uno sguardo più approfondito alla guida 

 

tra l'altro quelli  *Quote:*   

>  (module does not exist, 0) 

  è roba di Kernel... cmq anche io ho avuto molti problemi all'inizio con i moduli "nv"... prova ad usare in non ufficiali, io ho fatto così! 

ciaooo

Eg

----------

## kar

 *jezet wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   P.S. da altrei errori si evince che ci sono errori anche su mouse e tastiera...dai uno sguardo più approfondito alla guida  
> 
> tra l'altro quelli  *Quote:*    (module does not exist, 0)   è roba di Kernel... cmq anche io ho avuto molti problemi all'inizio con i moduli "nv"... prova ad usare in non ufficiali, io ho fatto così! 
> 
> ciaooo
> ...

 

Grazie per le risposte.

Per un paio di giorni sarò lontano dal pc, ma appena rientro faccio un po' di prove.

Una cosa pero' non ho capito (occhio alla premessa: prima volta ....):

se ho seguito la guida passo-passo, come e' che ci sono problemi di kernel ?

C'e' qualcosa che posso fare per vedere se manca qualche cosa ?

Grazie

----------

## lucapost

Ti consiglio di impostare correttamente la variabile VIDEO_CARDS in /etc/make.conf.

----------

## xdarma

```

(EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

```

Sembra che ti manchino i driver di Xorg, non del kernel.

Controlla anche INPUT_DEVICES in /etc/make.conf

Da Guida alla configurazione di X server:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A questo punto si devono decidere i driver da usare e modificare di conseguenza il file /etc/make.conf:
> 
> Codice 2.2: Righe di esempio per make.conf
> ...

 

Ad INPUT_DEVICES puoi anche aggiungere "keyboard" e "mouse".

----------

## jezet

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Ad INPUT_DEVICES puoi anche aggiungere "keyboard" e "mouse".

 

No, basta "evdev synaptics" cmq se li vuole aggiungere non cambia niente...

Eg

----------

## ago

 *jezet wrote:*   

>  *xdarma wrote:*   Ad INPUT_DEVICES puoi anche aggiungere "keyboard" e "mouse". 
> 
> No, basta "evdev synaptics" cmq se li vuole aggiungere non cambia niente...
> 
> Eg

 

Dove sta scritto? quindi se aggiungessi i seguenti 

```
-input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_tslib -input_devices_virtualbox -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom
```

non cambierebbe nulla?

Per un corretto funzionamento "base" di un pc desktop le variabili da utilizzare sono:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev"
```

Su un notebook si può aggiungere anche synaptics

----------

## jezet

guarda io ti parlo per esperienza personale... logicamente se tu aggiungi tutte queste

-input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_tslib -input_devices_virtualbox -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom

è ovvio che cambierebbe qualcosa, ma siccome io nel mio make.conf ho solo evdev e synaptics (visto che si tratta di un notebook) il mio computer funziona benissimo, anche con il supporto di mouse, con il touchpad, e con una tastiera esterna...

allora ho dedotto che non siano così necessarie... se mi sbaglio ok, la mia sarà un' anomalia...

----------

## kar

Ok, ragazzi rieccomi qua.

Penso che il mio problema sia dovuto ai driver nvidia che in fase di installazione mi sono accorto mi vengono segnalati come non idonei (ho una vecchia FX 5500). Cos' dall'altro pc ho scaricato la versione indicata per la mia scheda. Ora ho due problemi:

1) il file si trova su un altro pc. Posso copiarlo su un cd, ma poi come faccio a farlo leggere alla macchina gentoo (per piacere mi servirebbe anche la sequenza di comandi per montare il cd, ecc.) ?

2) il file ha estensione .run: come faccio ad installarlo dopo averlo fatto leggere alla macchina gentoo ?

Grazie

----------

## cloc3

 *kar wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti.
> 
> ```
> miamacchina linux # startx
> 
> ...

 

prima di tutto, stai lanciando la grafica come utente amministratore, anzichè come utente semplice, che non è il massimo della sicurezza.

ma, se leggi le linee marcate con (EE), ti accorgerai che non hai possiedi alcun driver per la scheda grafica.

probabilmente devi definire la variabile VIDEO_CARDS in /etc/make.conf e rilanciare emerge -uDNav world.

dai anche un occhio al manuale, perché sono molti i particolari che dovresti perfezionare.

----------

## cloc3

 *kar wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti.
> 
> ```
> miamacchina linux # startx
> 
> ...

 

prima di tutto, stai lanciando la grafica come utente amministratore, anzichè come utente semplice, che non è il massimo della sicurezza.

ma, se leggi le linee marcate con (EE), ti accorgerai che non hai possiedi alcun driver per la scheda grafica.

probabilmente devi definire la variabile VIDEO_CARDS in /etc/make.conf e rilanciare emerge -uDNav world.

dai anche un occhio al manuale, perché sono molti i particolari che dovresti perfezionare.

----------

## ago

Nulla di più facile.

Per cominciare starti la tua gentoo, dovresti avere la shell a disposizione, quindi non servono livecd o altro...suppongo che tu abbia anche una connessione funzionante quindi non ti resta che installare il pacchetto nvidia-drivers specificando la versione adatta alla tua scheda, quindi:

```
emerge -av =nvidia-drivers-173.14.25
```

Dopodicché dovresti mascherare il pacchetto in modo che un aggiornamento completo lanciato in futuro non vada ad aggiornare quel driver, dato che le versioni maggiori(256) non sono compatibili con la tua scheda  :Smile: 

Prova un po e fai sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## jezet

Per mascherare le versioni è semplice, devi scrivere la versione e il nome del pacchetto che vuoi non ti si aggiorni nel file /etc/portage/package.mask, probabilmente non esiste, quindi lo devi creare... 

ciao

Eg

----------

